# owned thread



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well im not sure if we have one, if not i wnat to see some more funnies.

right when i saw this one i just started laughin so hard.









J-Rod


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sh*t that is good.

I still get a laugh at this kid trying to hug the pelican :laugh:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

.
View attachment 65746


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

again?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> sh*t that is good.
> 
> I still get a laugh at this kid trying to hug the pelican :laugh:
> [snapback]1071110[/snapback]​


hahahahahaha, holy crap. when i saw that i laughed like hell. hahahahaha. you just have to think what that kid was thinkin, hes sees a bird and thinks he can just walk up and pet it. hahahaah man that is a good one man.
















J-Rod

also i can just hear thoes little kids behind em sayin "oh snap" with these high pitch voices.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

theres a gajillion of these threads.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


> theres a gajillion of these threads.
> [snapback]1071129[/snapback]​


alright i would say you and el twitcho are winning right now (even thoguh no one else has really posted yet.), that 2nd one you did is funny as hell.

J-Rod


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

good stuff peps


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

couple more


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)




----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

here are some more i found.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> [snapback]1071137[/snapback]​


haha i was goin to do that one but i thoght i would get in trouble for it or somethin. its a good one thoguh

J-Rod


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 65755

View attachment 65756


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright here is another one. i think it is pretty funny but i had ot edit it to make it kid friendly. he was cought in the act of rubbin one out.

J-Rod


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)




----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

damn them are funny as sh*t :laugh:


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

What does owned stand for exactly??


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

this might be the best thread ever lol


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

IzzOWNED


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Owned Again...

you know the rules..no type of nudity..nipples are included...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Owned...Where is Monica?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how is that last one owned....









heres a few random ownings


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dude that nazi one is just f'in wrong


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Any girl who is on her knees in front of a guy is owned no matter what.








I agree with PuffPiff on that nazi one


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn which episode of the family guy is that from


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Season 4 Episode 4


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn lois is lookin kinda hot


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Season 4 Episode 4?
YOu sure about that?? I dont remember seeing that part.

Anyhow, the one of that little porky Chinese Kid, posted by Hyphen...That one is the BEST!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I love ownage...!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Season 4 Episode 4?
> YOu sure about that?? I dont remember seeing that part.
> 
> Anyhow, the one of that little porky Chinese Kid, posted by Hyphen...That one is the BEST!
> [snapback]1071385[/snapback]​


That was the best part of episode 4. "Oh Peter HIT ME!" Brian: "YES!" :::sllap::::

I was gonna use it as my avitar, but I got beat out.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> dude that nazi one is just f'in wrong
> [snapback]1071243[/snapback]​


The other ones are funny, but I have to agree with you, the nazi one is very bad taste. Sad watching a mother trying to protect her child from dying.

Remove it.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

:laugh: 
View attachment 65781


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 65788


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 65789


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > dude that nazi one is just f'in wrong
> ...


i agree

J-Rod


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 65790


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> dude that nazi one is just f'in wrong
> [snapback]1071243[/snapback]​


Word, that's f'd up


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 65791


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 65792


View attachment 65793


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If the Nazi one is wrong then the other ones depicting war/violent situations are about the same calibre. In my opinion anyway. I say if one gets removed they all should...

Having said that - the Lego one is f!cking hillarious.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > dude that nazi one is just f'in wrong
> ...


Yea, posted that sh*t was stupid and weak. Definately not funny.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

dude who cares, everyone makes jewish jokes.

whats the difference between a jew and a pizza?

a jew doesn't scream when you put i in the oven

why did hitler commit suicide?

he got his gas bill

now shut up


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> dude who cares, everyone makes jewish jokes.
> 
> whats the difference between a jew and a pizza?
> 
> ...


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > dude who cares, everyone makes jewish jokes.
> ...


dude...


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

think about it this way, you wouldnt want some terrorist







posting pictures of the world trade center on his fuckin al-jezzera website with the words owned under it, right?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i love how people are offended at a joke against jews, when there is a joke about black people and no-one cares. If i said a few black jokes would that be ok?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I really dont care... shooot!

racist jokes dont offend me... i was just surprised...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol ok.

Whats the difference between a black man and a pizza?

a pizza can feed a family of four

(i love that one)

why are a black mans eyes always red after sex?

from the mace

whats the difference between batman and a black man?

batman can go to the store without robbin

lol no offence meant btw. I am not racist nor do i hate anyone else for stupid reasons, jokes are just jokes so laugh. If you can't laugh at yourself then life isn't worth living.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

racist jokes dont offend me, and i have quite the library of my own racist joke ammo, but that nazi picture is really uncalled for.

it was actually in a book i read on the SS, and their death squads.

i find it soooo funny that a jewish lady that has been starved for the last few months, is trying to protect her baby from being killed, while at the same time a gun is inches from her head...FUNNY STUFF MAN!!! had me laughing for ages....









if you saw the rest of the picture, the lady being executed is in about the middle of the frame, with the SS troop on the left, and 3 or 4 other women watching the mother and child be slaughtered.

that was posted in extremely bad taste.

there's a difference between a dead insurgent (who was carrying arms against the US soldiers), and an innocent mother and child being killed because of their religion.

hundreds of thousands of men died trying to stop that sh!t, and you're posting it as if it's funny...you must be a real man...

but other than that one, all the other Owned pics are awesome.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Line was crossed. Photo removed. How anyone shooting at a person running away holding their child is funny is soooo beyond me, dont even have to think about it racially.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

View attachment 65804

View attachment 65805

View attachment 65806

View attachment 65807


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Now we're back on track :nod:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hahahha, oh man, those are good.

acestro- what makes that picture worse, is that the woman isnt running away, but being knocked down onto her knees so they could plant a slug in her head, she's surrounded by SS in the full scale pic. pretty disgusting.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

...double post sorry

you can delete the last pic if offended, but it IS an OWNED!hehe, but could be totally tasteless. its just the sh!teating grin on the guys face that says it all.

nevermind, i deleted it myself.haha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> hahahha, oh man, those are good.
> 
> acestro- what makes that picture worse, is that the woman isnt running away, but being knocked down onto her knees so they could plant a slug in her head, she's surrounded by SS in the full scale pic. pretty disgusting.
> [snapback]1071718[/snapback]​


Agreed. Dont even need to see that crap. This thread is for funny sh*t, keep those coming!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if you wanna see it ill post it, but with all the racism issues, id probably get torn up. but im not the one who did it. just found the pic.

for the moment, i will replace it with this tho.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

acestro said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > hahahha, oh man, those are good.
> ...


My God people they are just pictures, lighten up a little.

If you are all going to cry about it, then the one of the DEAD insurgent should also be removed, and the lego one of the black slaves should as well.

If you all, especially a moderator, are going to play the 'I have a conscience that is bad role', at least do it across the whole playing field!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> dude who cares, everyone makes jewish jokes.
> 
> whats the difference between a jew and a pizza?
> 
> ...


yeah jewish jokes don't bother me casue you really aren't showin nothin (and yes the ones you said i found quite funny), your just sayin it. but that pic actually has a women holdin her kid and are about to get shot. there is no argument about it, it is wrong as hell.

oh yeah fredweezy that lego one is funny as hell. i think el twitcho's and the Hyphens lego one are the best.

J-Rod


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

slug


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

but theres a huge difference between a dead insurgent, who was shooting at ppl and sh!t, and someone murdering an innocent mother and child. do you not see the difference? or are you just THAT ignorant?

piranhaqueen-LOL, that one rocks.hahaha

i DID laugh my ass off at the first lego one, sent it to my dad, heard him crack up.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Puff said:
> ...












OMG, i didnt even see the slave lego one!!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> but theres a huge difference between a dead insurgent, who was shooting at ppl and sh!t, and someone murdering an innocent mother and child. do you not see the difference? or are you just THAT ignorant?
> 
> piranhaqueen-LOL, that one rocks.hahaha
> 
> ...


yeah there is a big difference between someone protecting their child and someone tryin to kill someone and being shot, thats really no comparison.

haha, man that slug one is funny as hell, reminds me of the days back in washington state while playin with thoes monster slugs out there.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

J-Rod


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Puff said:


> but theres a huge difference between a dead insurgent, who was shooting at ppl and sh!t, and someone murdering an innocent mother and child. do you not see the difference? or are you just THAT ignorant?
> 
> piranhaqueen-LOL, that one rocks.hahaha
> 
> ...


There is no difference. Depends how you look at it. There's no reason to have an image of ANYONE dead with the words "OWNED" on it. If this site is indeed as PG13 as people have been bitching about, then yes, it is INAPPROPRIATE. We should not be picking and choosing just because "Oh he was a dam insurgent, he deserves to die it's funny"


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

heres a couple more


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

What was the nazi pic? Can some pm me a link?

--Dan


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

View attachment 65825

View attachment 65826

got to get com sorted pics all over the place


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

some more.

J-Rod


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

hee hee... these are great on a slow friday at work!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

haha, i love this one.

J-Rod


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

View attachment 65852

View attachment 65855

View attachment 65857


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Here are some...


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

saved the best for last
View attachment 65862

View attachment 65863


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA

holy crap zombie and Rigor and smokin, those are friggin hilarious. i cant even list all the funniest ones. some of them are such great pics, imagine finding that palm tree when you were with your gf?hahaha.

drvtec- when you look at it that way. i agree. but i dont really care about a dead insurgent. but i have strong feelings for the poor woman and her child, and find that expecting ppl to laugh at it is just stupid. and comparing a dead insurgent, to a picture taken the moment before a mother and baby are killed in cold blood...that steps over the line. we see dead insurgents in our newspapers everyday, newspapers are available to everyone, why cantwe see the same things on a site rated PG-13


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Puff said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> holy crap zombie and Rigor and smokin, those are friggin hilarious. i cant even list all the funniest ones. some of them are such great pics, imagine finding that palm tree when you were with your gf?hahaha.
> 
> ...


BUT the sad thing is, look in the media back in the days of Hitler, and guess what you'd see. You got it, that same thing that is so horrifying now on P Fury.

Just because something happens to be in the media at the time doesn't make it more acceptable then another publication of disregard of human life.

I say LET THEM ALL UP, as long as it's not pornographic, as that definitley violates PG13.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't find it funny either, nor do i find americans torturing iraqis funny like you guys. IMO if you are going to be bitches for posting a jew getting killed then you are all f*cking hippocrits. However, i can prove how stupid you are very easily

Instead of writing an essay defending myself etc, i will just post this and probably get myself banned from this site and cry about it. If you take this image down, then you can take all the anti-iraq 'american pride' sh*t down too and suck my balls.

btw 'grosse gurk' or whatever hes called sent me this

"Take that racist crap elsewhere. I dont care if you joking or not, it is in poor taste and not wanted on this site."

this touched me in a way i have never been touched before, the depth and meaningfulness of this pm moved me and i have changed my wicked ways. Get over yourself 'grosse gurke' you saying that means f*ck all cos its a JOKE. I am not racist, but i laugh at racist jokes.

heres another one

What kind of file do you need to turn a 15mm hole into a 40mm hole?

A pedophile.

how do you get a black man down from a tree?

cut the rope

if you want more jokes pm me, or if i am banned email me on '[email protected]'


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW... sorta like Bobme and the OWNED tsunami pix....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA
> ...


I agree with you...









Everyone of those can have some "bad taste"... but just look at the next one and laugh it off...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I agree with you...:nod:
> 
> Everyone of those can have some "bad taste"... but just look at the next one and laugh it off...
> 
> ...


I am not saying the Jewish targeted one was not bad, sh*t it was pretty dam bad. BUT, it is no worse then the other one, and if you are going to ban or delete one you in all fairness should make it universal.

That being said, none of them offended me and I don't see a reason to remove ANY of the images posted thus far. It's a friggin "OWNED" thread in a lounge forum fellas, not a dam crying group session. If you don't like a pic, jump to the next.

This is my last reply to this subject, except for maybe posting some pics, if you are that bothered by my thoughts, by all means PM me, but lets not f*ck this fun thread up anymore with our views on the subject matter.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

got some more let me know when to stop :laugh: 
View attachment 65871

View attachment 65872

View attachment 65873

View attachment 65874

View attachment 65875

View attachment 65876

View attachment 65877


edit: if some of these need to be taken off let me know


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> I didn't find it funny either, nor do i find americans torturing iraqis funny like you guys. IMO if you are going to be bitches for posting a jew getting killed then you are all f*cking hippocrits. However, i can prove how stupid you are very easily
> 
> Instead of writing an essay defending myself etc, i will just post this and probably get myself banned from this site and cry about it. If you take this image down, then you can take all the anti-iraq 'american pride' sh*t down too and suck my balls.
> 
> ...


wow man i was agreein with you with like racists joke, im not racists either but i love a good racists joke. but man that last pic you did was over the line. yeah i thoght the ones with the iraqi in the truck weren't funny but man why would you post somethin liek that on here?

J-Rod


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

oh yeah, i also need to rant about the lame ass filter on this site when someone says 'f-uck' its so offensive. BUT putting 1 f*cking star in it suddenly makes it less offensive?? seriously what sort of a retarded bastard do you need to be to not figure out what word it is...its pointless.

stop filtering useless sh*t, oh and this is my way of saying you are a hypicritcal ass sucking f*ck.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

and so the OWNAGE continues...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

zombie said:


> got some more let me know when to stop :laugh:
> View attachment 65871
> 
> View attachment 65872
> ...


haha that one of the guy grabin the other basball players nuts is funny as hell. nice one man

and yes im done arguin on this thread as well, im just goint o be laughin and postin pics









J-Rod


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

View attachment 65879

View attachment 65880

View attachment 65881

View attachment 65882

View attachment 65883


sorry forgot this with my pics

OWNED


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

this one would be a good one for UPS

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

--Dan


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hahaha i love that one. UPS is fictor


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i love the salt and snail one

and wolffish... posting a pic of 9/11... are you retarded or something?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

heres a few more...nice ones lol i saw a bike like that in real life, good old f*cking lincoln


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

haha, that bike one and the horse one are pretty funny. do you or anyone know the story behind that lady fallin? like why was that hole there and everything, that would just been funny as hell to see.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

The one with the bike is halarious because its so common! Bastards steal the damn wheels!

--Dan


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

haha, the donkey and bike are great. ive seen a bike like that in europe one time.haha.

you guys want a borderline Owned pic. (just delete it if you are offended). i think the look on the guy's face says a lot about his IQ...
but when i saw the shirt, it made me laugh.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm only saying one more thing about the controversial pics here. Insurgents are not helpless individuals, they are people who were just trying to kill people when they get killed. Making fun of helpless people being murdered...... is it really a reach to see what's wrong with that?

I'll leave your pics up Wolffish, they speak more volumes about you than me taking down a pic. And if you dont like the site you can leave, or you can keep complaining and trying to offend people.

You should read the threads discussing how the site is trying to tighten up a bit, we're going through a transition away from letting things slide, assvatars, etc. It's part of Mike's vision and he pays the bills to keep the site up. So..... Love it or leave it, that simple. I think I know your choice and I'll lose all of 0.00001 seconds of sleep over it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Now, if it's at all possible, back to funny pics?...









Actually, f*ck it, I'm locking this up for now. Feel free to start a new thread of pics....

By the way, I dont like the dead insurgents pics myself but, as a rule, all the other pics besides the INTENTIONALLY offensive one (or two) are fine.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I didn't find it funny either, nor do i find americans torturing iraqis funny like you guys. IMO if you are going to be bitches for posting a jew getting killed then you are all f*cking hippocrits. However, i can prove how stupid you are very easily
> 
> Instead of writing an essay defending myself etc, i will just post this and probably get myself banned from this site and cry about it. If you take this image down, then you can take all the anti-iraq 'american pride' sh*t down too and suck my balls.
> 
> ...


REPORT button.

*REPORT* button.

*REPORT* button.

How many times has Mike, Jeff, Jonas, Raf, Al, me, and everyone else on staff exhaustingly said..."If you find something offensive use the "REPORT" button and report it?" Instead you lower yourself to the to the level of which you feel the need to retaliate instead of letting staff know of the problem. I never got ONE reported post from you about this. Now you post a picture that offends EVERY American and anyone who who cares about 3,000 innocent lives dying at the hands of terrorists.

This thread is filth and since you guys cant help but post offensive racist and derogatory pictures, dont even bother making a new one.


----------

